# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Orgasm by thought..

## RetepNamenots

What. The. Hell.

I was insanely tired last night, and (I'm a guy), was awake but with my eyes closed, and virtually on the edge of having an orgasm, from pure thought alone.

I'm not kidding, it was crazy... I searched a bit but haven't been able to find anything like this... any thoughts?

----------


## grasshoppa

I think girls can do that (not sure)...Never heard of a guy that could though

----------


## ninja9578

Are you sure that it wasn't just a nocturnal emission?  When was the last time you had sex / masturbated?

It is possible to orgasm from pure thought, it's called tantric meditation, I do it from time to time.

----------


## Burned up

> What. The. Hell.
> 
> I was insanely tired last night, and (I'm a guy), was awake but with my eyes closed, and virtually on the edge of having an orgasm, from pure thought alone.
> 
> I'm not kidding, it was crazy... I searched a bit but haven't been able to find anything like this... any thoughts?



Well I've often wondered this.  If orgasms can happen in dreams then why not by mind-over-matter?  

Not sure I'd be able to make it happen and haven't had a wet dream for years and years anyway.

----------


## Shaderem X

It's called a dry orgasm, an orgasm with only mental stimulation.

----------


## Burned up

> It's called a dry orgasm, an orgasm with only mental stimulation.



But still wet, right?

----------


## Moonbeam

How long did the "virtually" part last?  I have a (male) friend interested in extension of the orgasm.  Were you trying to WILD, and are you able to WILD usually?

We (my friend and I) figure since females can have extended orgasms, males should be able to do it in too, in dreams.  Surely the part of the brain that experiences it is present in men too; it is more a matter of not knowing he is able to do it that is the problem (since females can do it IRL, it is easier to do it, and even a lot longer, in dreams).

It seems that men have more trouble with sex in lucids in general; again, this may be due more to an expectation rather than a real limitation.

I've had what you are describing--sex-fantasy WILD's, except it goes all the way and seems to last for a long time.  That is what my friend is trying to achieve.

----------


## ninja9578

> But still wet, right?



No, orgasm and ejaculation are not the same thing.  They usually come together, but don't have to.  Tantric meditation does not include an ejaculation, in fact, most of the time I don't even have an erection.

Tantric orgasms can last several minutes, I've done it for three or four.  I'm sure that people that do it more often can probably orgasm for ten or fifteen.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I know a girl who can do it. Personally, I don't have the discipline.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

I know a male is able to have multiple orgasms.

Orgasm and ejaculation are not the same thing. When you have an orgasm, you will contract the muscles near your prostate, making you ejaculate.

If you relax enough to not let those muscles contract, you will have an orgasm but not ejaculate, so you can go for another orgasm straight on.

----------


## Burned up

> No, orgasm and ejaculation are not the same thing.  They usually come together, but don't have to.  Tantric meditation does not include an ejaculation, in fact, most of the time I don't even have an erection.
> 
> Tantric orgasms can last several minutes, I've done it for three or four.  I'm sure that people that do it more often can probably orgasm for ten or fifteen.



Bloody hell.  Ten to fifteen?  That's longer than ... well, never mind.  I can't begin to think how the two bodily functions can be separated.  It's like sneezing without bogeys coming out of nose.  Although I guess it _ought_ to be possible so I shouldn't be too surprised.

----------


## Burned up

> I know a male is able to have multiple orgasms.
> 
> Orgasm and ejaculation are not the same thing. When you have an orgasm, you will contract the muscles near your prostate, making you ejaculate.
> 
> If you relax enough to not let those muscles contract, you will have an orgasm but not ejaculate, so you can go for another orgasm straight on.



I can foresee my sex life taking a new direction here....

----------


## Seeker

Just FYI, orgasm IS possible just by thought in a lucid dream.   ::D:

----------


## Marvo

> What. The. Hell.
> 
> I was insanely tired last night, and (I'm a guy), was awake but with my eyes closed, and virtually on the edge of having an orgasm, from pure thought alone.
> 
> I'm not kidding, it was crazy... I searched a bit but haven't been able to find anything like this... any thoughts?



I can do that too, though I can't reach climax. It's more like a constant feeling of half a orgasm

----------


## Kromoh

*For guys only:*

(read at own risk  ::D: )


*Spoiler* for _technique_: 




I developed this masturbation/sex technique hmmm... yesterday.

What happens is that, when you have an orgasm, the muscles by your prostate contract, making you ejaculate. Notice, here, how an orgasm is not the same as ejaculating.

The technique is simple: you must be relaxed enough not to let your prostate muscles contract, allowing you to have an orgasm without ejaculating (which means the possibility of multiple orgasms as well)

When doing it, you must not bend your muscles the slightest (I mean the muscles in the pubic area, you may still use you hands/legs etc). Leave them completely relaxed and do not move them.

If you manage to do it properly, not only will you get an orgasm without ejaculation, but also th best masturbation/sex you've ever had. It will last longer (not only the orgasm, the whole thing) and it's pretty much more satisfying. It's like.. hard to explain... Aff just do it... but be sure it will take longer than usual, and the whole thing will be satisfying, not only the orgasm itself.

Guess I explained it properly. Any doubts, go ahead  :tongue2:

----------


## sourcejedi

I can't find much relevant to this on "tantric meditation".  Theres a group which practice "orgasmic meditation", but... well, look it up, "one taste urban retreat", done in pairs; women are stimulated by a clothed partner.

I didn't find anything on orgasm by though.  If anyone has a better pointer I'd be very interested.

Marvo - "me too".  I've also had something else: if I do something similar when I experience SP I do climax, but quite quickly and without that much pleasure.  A bit like wet dreams that wake you up, except it happens without any actual dream.  It happened to me a couple of times when I thought I was going to WILD, after I woke up in the morning.

I can't quite believe I'm writing this, but hey.  DV rocks.

----------


## 1342576

Try googling "tantra" instead. I bought a book on it years ago but back then I wasn't particularly bothered. I am going to dig through the bottom of the bookshelf now.

----------


## Anonimus

I've experienced something similar to this but only after enhancing my meditation with some special herbs.

----------


## ninja9578

Try asking about it here:  www.sexualforums.com

Warning though, it's heavily moderated and if you're under 18 the mods will know and kick you out.

----------


## seeker28

I have achieved orgasm several times by thought alone.  I just wish I could do it at will!

----------


## LucidFlanders

Imagine a never ending orgasm? no ejac, just a never ending orgasm. ::banana::

----------


## Kromoh

Lol Lucid, we'd probably go bored after the first weeks xD

but it would be a nice thing to try out though ^^

----------


## Burned up

> *For guys only:*
> 
> (read at own risk )



Not quite sure how I'm going to explain this to Mrs Burned Up.   ::?:

----------


## jahnauasca

I am a Certified Tantric Guide and have worked with both men and women on these issues. One school of thought (the one I adhere to) is that there is no seperation between body and mind and one of the things we want to get rid of are our contractions. These are our predjudices and judgments. We tend to carry our stresses, worries, and guilt in different parts of the body and the sexual practice of not "contracting" a lot of muscle groups especial in the pelvic floor is directly related to the crap we carry in life. For example the biggest one happens to be our sexual hang ups. Eastern thought is that we all develop what is known as a kundha banda, which is a blockage at womanipura( third chakra, will center). This block for most intents and purposes is a good thing, its what keeps us (most of us) from having sex with a sister or brother. It develops supposedly when we are weened (unless your a bottle baby like me) and teaches us that its not ok to hang on mommy for milk at a later age. In different cultures this age comes at different periods. In some not at all. And in the United States we take it to the extreme, which shows in our naivity and ignorance. Through the study and practice of Tantra I am a much happier person. I'm bisexual and polyamorous. Not to be confuse with what I call polyfuckery (promiscuity). I'm part of a Tantric "church" and attend the feast of 5 M's regularly,look it up  :wink2:  . And most important of all this rant is that a relaxed mind is one that has more vivid dreams!

----------


## sourcejedi

> And most important of all this rant is that a relaxed mind is one that has more vivid dreams!



offtopic: Well, I was in a distinctly un-relaxed state of mind last night, and I had some quite vivid dreams.  Not all in a good way though!

----------


## Barns

> (FROM FIRST POST) ...virtually on the edge...



I think that bit is very important as it is entirely true, you can only reach the edge by thought, you can't go over.

----------


## Burned up

> the feast of 5 M's regularly,look it up



I tried on google but ... nothing.   ::whyme::

----------


## mikestankus

We lucid dreamers sure are innovative  :tongue2:

----------


## jahnauasca

here we are

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panchamakara

the wine (mead) traditionally was steeped with psylocybe mushrooms. we generally make tea and drink mead splitting one of the sacrements

----------


## Burned up

> here we are
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panchamakara
> 
> the wine (mead) traditionally was steeped with psylocybe mushrooms. we generally make tea and drink mead splitting one of the sacrements



Thanks.  I remember some of that stuff from years ago now.

Don't recall any magic mushrooms, though.

----------


## jahnauasca

Supposedly the cow was sacred before the aryans invaded. One hypothesized reason being that something magical grows on cowpats in certain parts of the world.  :wink2:

----------


## Jeff777

> What. The. Hell.
> 
> I was insanely tired last night, and (I'm a guy), was awake but with my eyes closed, and virtually on the edge of having an orgasm, from pure thought alone.
> 
> I'm not kidding, it was crazy... I searched a bit but haven't been able to find anything like this... any thoughts?



Sleep paralysis perhaps?

----------


## muttonhead

I don't get what the big deal is. The only time I have an orgasm is when I think about. Are you saying that you didn't masturbate???

Because I hate masturbating so I never do it. I'm 15 and I have never been conscious during an ejaculation. I have only ejaculated in my dreams.

----------


## moe007

> I don't get what the big deal is. The only time I have an orgasm is when I think about. Are you saying that you didn't masturbate???
> 
> Because I hate masturbating so I never do it. I'm 15 and I have never been conscious during an ejaculation. I have only ejaculated in my dreams.



I feel sorry for you. You should try it

Once you get laid, youll see the difference  :wink2:

----------


## lysergic

hmm... sounds fun. but i don't know... i think you would have to be extremely disciplined to pull it off. i don't think i could. and as much as none of you want to know this i'll say it anyway,

i'm still gonna try.

----------


## Walfe

> *For guys only:*
> 
> (read at own risk )
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _technique_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally trying this tonight in bed.  ::D:

----------


## muttonhead

> I feel sorry for you. You should try it
> 
> Once you get laid, youll see the difference



Masturbating hurts for me. Why the f*ck would I want to rub my rough, dry hands up and down my sensitive dick? And even when I use some form of lube, it doesn't do shit! Literally, masurbating with lube does nothing to me. It doesn't feel good and it doesn't hurt, it's just pointless. Try making a fist around one of your fingers and moving it up and down. It doesn't do anything right? That's what masturbating is like for me. Also, when I've ejacualted in dreams, I remember having an immense amount of pain sometimes. Sometimes it wasn't so bad. It's like my dick gets so hard that it hurts. 

About the whole getting laid thing. I don't want to do anal because I don't want to stick my dick in some chick's dirty, dry, disgusting asshole. The walls of her ass are probably lined with dried up shit. And I don't want to go anywhere near a fucking vagina. It looks like disguting, rotting meat, and I've hear it smells like that too. There's not way I'm sticking my dick in that, much less my face in it. 

I guess a blowjob wouldn't be too bad, but still, I don't want saliva all over my dick either. That's f*cking disgusting. And what's the big attraction with boobs? Big fat lumps hanging off a girls chest?! No thanks. I can honestly look at topless chicks on the internet and not get a boner, because there's nothing attractive about it. I just don't get it.

Why can't sex be _clean_? I mean, every aspect of it has some kind of repulsive factor to it. And the sensation of my dick going in and out of something doesn't make me feel good anyways, since I hate masturbating. 

You guys probably think I'm some kinda freak, but if you really think about it, it _is_ f*cking disgusting. The only reason you guys like it, is because your brain is programmed to like it. You are attracted to that shit so that you'll reproduce. You need to fight the system!!! Don't let your instinct take over your body! We need to stop making babies so that our damn Earth will not get overpopulated.

----------


## Placebo

I've done this a few times before, but I also have to be in the right frame of mind.
But MAN that's what I call an orgasm. It's on the verge of painful it's so intense.

----------


## Walfe

I tried last night and it didn't work, are you suppose to have a boner? Are you suppose to be thinking about having sex? All I felt was a feeling that kind of tickled around my genital area, lol. But that only lasted for like 3 seconds and it happened maybe 4 or 5 times.






> Try making a fist around one of your fingers and moving it up and down. It doesn't do anything right? That's what masturbating is like for me.



Thats what it feels like for the first minute or two of masturbating. If you keep doing it, eventually you will get the orgasm feeling. Also, if you don't believe that anything will happen, nothing will, you have to be... dare I say, horny. You have to be thinking about that kind of stuff at the same time.

----------


## Placebo

In my case, I fantasize about sex. If you're horny enough, you can pull it off  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

> *For guys only:*
> 
> (read at own risk )
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _technique_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.... I have experienced similar... But not quite the same.





> Masturbating hurts for me. Why the f*ck would I want to rub my rough, dry hands up and down my sensitive dick? And even when I use some form of lube, it doesn't do shit! Literally, masurbating with lube does nothing to me. It doesn't feel good and it doesn't hurt, it's just pointless. Try making a fist around one of your fingers and moving it up and down. It doesn't do anything right? That's what masturbating is like for me. Also, when I've ejacualted in dreams, I remember having an immense amount of pain sometimes. Sometimes it wasn't so bad. It's like my dick gets so hard that it hurts. 
> 
> About the whole getting laid thing. I don't want to do anal because I don't want to stick my dick in some chick's dirty, dry, disgusting asshole. The walls of her ass are probably lined with dried up shit. And I don't want to go anywhere near a fucking vagina. It looks like disguting, rotting meat, and I've hear it smells like that too. There's not way I'm sticking my dick in that, much less my face in it. 
> 
> I guess a blowjob wouldn't be too bad, but still, I don't want saliva all over my dick either. That's f*cking disgusting. And what's the big attraction with boobs? Big fat lumps hanging off a girls chest?! No thanks. I can honestly look at topless chicks on the internet and not get a boner, because there's nothing attractive about it. I just don't get it.
> 
> Why can't sex be _clean_? I mean, every aspect of it has some kind of repulsive factor to it. And the sensation of my dick going in and out of something doesn't make me feel good anyways, since I hate masturbating. 
> 
> You guys probably think I'm some kinda freak, but if you really think about it, it _is_ f*cking disgusting. The only reason you guys like it, is because your brain is programmed to like it. You are attracted to that shit so that you'll reproduce. You need to fight the system!!! Don't let your instinct take over your body! We need to stop making babies so that our damn Earth will not get overpopulated.



Okay don't mean this is the derogatory sense but you're either gay, or been brought up to think sex is wrong! It is not dirty, there is nothing dirty about a girl, and it is certainly not disgusting...

Meh...

----------


## muttonhead

> Okay don't mean this is the derogatory sense but you're either gay, or been brought up to think sex is wrong! It is not dirty, there is nothing dirty about a girl, and it is certainly not disgusting...
> 
> Meh...



I'm not gay, and even if I was, that would mean I like sex. Gay people have sex too!! I just don't like the idea all together. And I haven't been raised to not like sex. I'm attracted to girls, but that doesn't mean I want to f*ck em'. And I said it is "dirty" because:

"I don't want to stick my dick in some chick's dirty, dry, disgusting asshole. The walls of her ass are probably lined with dried up shit. And I don't want to go anywhere near a fucking vagina. It looks like disguting, rotting meat, and I've hear it smells like that too. There's not way I'm sticking my dick in that, much less my face in it. "

I think you're talking about a different type of "dirty", but I'm taking it literally.

----------


## moe007

> Masturbating hurts for me. 
> 
> It's like my dick gets so hard that it hurts. 
> 
> About the whole getting laid thing. I don't want to do anal because I don't want to stick my dick in some chick's dirty, dry, disgusting asshole. The walls of her ass are probably lined with dried up shit. And I don't want to go anywhere near a fucking vagina. It looks like disguting, rotting meat, and I've hear it smells like that too. There's not way I'm sticking my dick in that, much less my face in it. 
> 
> I guess a blowjob wouldn't be too bad, but still, I don't want saliva all over my dick either. That's f*cking disgusting. And what's the big attraction with boobs? Big fat lumps hanging off a girls chest?! No thanks. I can honestly look at topless chicks on the internet and not get a boner, because there's nothing attractive about it. I just don't get it.
> 
> Why can't sex be _clean_? I mean, every aspect of it has some kind of repulsive factor to it. And the sensation of my dick going in and out of something doesn't make me feel good anyways, since I hate masturbating. 
> ...



No offense, i think your gay. Did you ever consider that?

I cannot find one straight man who finds pussy repulsive. 

I can see your point about anal sex, but vaginal? Thats THE natural way. If you ever decide to get kids, if your straight that is, your going to have to have sex. You cannot escape it.

And breasts. How can you not like boobs.   ::roll::

----------


## muttonhead

> No offense, i think your gay. Did you ever consider that?
> 
> I cannot find one straight man who finds pussy repulsive. 
> 
> I can see your point about anal sex, but vaginal? Thats THE natural way. If you ever decide to get kids, if your straight that is, your going to have to have sex. You cannot escape it.
> 
> And breasts. How can you not like boobs.



Read my above post. I'm definetley not gay. And tits aren't too bad, I just kinda went overboard, but vaginas are repulsive. Hairy rotten meat in the form of a gaping hole next to her shitter. There's no way any part of me is going in that. It's all slimy and disgusting and juices squirt out of it. My plan for getting her pregnant is to have her leg spread, stick a funnel in it, then ejaculate into the top of the funnel.

----------


## Placebo

Oh man that was a disgusting description. Don't ruin it for me dammit, I love vagina!

----------


## Infinityecho

muttonhead! Easy on dissing the vajayjay.
These little beef curtians aren't always so repulsive 
try to be nice in their description and love them, learn to love them - proper/ i.e

"Hairy rotten meat Furburgers in the form of a gaping hole next to her shitter ass mate."

Talk nice to them, learn the savour the passion fruit that cries "lick me please" that little honeysuckle, pink taco. 

They only smile to you in return(vertical smile of course) only in a bearded clam kinda way guess.

----------


## moe007

> Oh man that was a disgusting description. Don't ruin it for me dammit, I love vagina!



Amen.





> muttonhead! Easy on dissing the vajayjay.
> These little beef curtians aren't always so repulsive 
> try to be nice in their description and love them, learn to love them - proper/ i.e
> 
> "Hairy rotten meat Furburgers in the form of a gaping hole next to her shitter ass mate."
> 
> Talk nice to them, learn the savour the passion fruit that cries "lick me please" that little honeysuckle, pink taco. 
> 
> They only smile to you in return(vertical smile of course) only in a bearded clam kinda way guess.



Couldnt have said it better myself.

But my god, you plan on having her put a funnel in her pussy and what, jacking off into the funnel? How are you going to orgasm and ejaculate? You said you cannot masturbate, and you're clearly not going to get any pleasureful sensations from a plastic funnel, im stumped on HOW you are going to ejaculate into the funnel?

I doubt you would find a woman willing to do that by the way. Most girls cherish and look forward to vaginal sex. Telling her to put a funnel in there and you coming into it, doesnt sound like any fun especially to the girl.


Just my two cents.

----------


## muttonhead

> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt have said it better myself.
> 
> But my god, you plan on having her put a funnel in her pussy and what, jacking off into the funnel? How are you going to orgasm and ejaculate? You said you cannot masturbate, and you're clearly not going to get any pleasureful sensations from a plastic funnel, im stumped on HOW you are going to ejaculate into the funnel?
> 
> I doubt you would find a woman willing to do that by the way. Most girls cherish and look forward to vaginal sex. Telling her to put a funnel in there and you coming into it, doesnt sound like any fun especially to the girl.
> ...




Hahaha. I'll just buy her a dildo and say "have fun." In order to ejacualte, I'll have to do it mentally, and into a cup or something. Then I'll give it to her and she can pour it into her vajayja.

----------


## Placebo

From her point of view, you might as well not bother with the funnel and just go home. She can use her dildo on her own without you there.

----------


## muttonhead

> From her point of view, you might as well not bother with the funnel and just go home. She can use her dildo on her own without you there.



I'm talking about having a kid with the chick. But I'd definetley make-out with her, then when she started to get "overly excited" I'd send her home  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

Lol muttonhead. Fight instincts? Well then maybe we should fight hunger and starve to death. Or we should ignore pain and die by getting hurt and not noticing.

When you have a good, gelic icecream, why do you do it? Because, it's pleasurable and tasty - although some people just don't like icecream. Same thing with sex.

I'm not criticising your disliking masturbation - you dislike whatever you want to. I'm only refuting to your justifications.

----------


## moe007

> I'm talking about having a kid with the chick. But I'd definetley make-out with her, then when she started to get "overly excited" I'd send her home



No girl would want to stop there.

Girls are more sensitive and shit. When you do personal stuff with them, they take it that you care and your going to be around. If you make out and send her home, that shows two things - 1, you are a pig because you just want to kiss her and let her go and -2, you just want her for YOUR pleasures, and when things get serious you are just going to send her away.

----------


## ninja9578

I posted exactly how to have an orgasm by thought here about two threads down.

----------


## FunnyFairytale

> Just FYI, orgasm IS possible just by thought in a lucid dream.



Yup,I agree.

It would be great to experience this awake too,but Nope:-(

----------


## muttonhead

> Yup,I agree.
> 
> It would be great to experience this awake too,but Nope:-(



of course it's possible. It's the only way I've ever ejacualed and I'm 15 years old.

----------

